# Centennial locos



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

I s their a supplier or manufacture of the Centennial DDA40X locos I under stand these were bigger than the Dash 9 and the SD70 ? caferacer


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as I know, nobody makes a model of this locomotive. A 1:29 or 1:32 model of this locomotive would be HUGE, and would require very large radius curves to accomodate it. I don't have an illustration handy, but I believe the trucks had at least four axles each. This means that the trucks alone would require larger than normal curves, but the locomotive, itself, would probably be over a yard long in 1:29 or 1:32 scale. These were impressive locomotives when they were built in 1969. They were only used on the Union Pacific, and had to stay with divisions on that railroad which had sufficient large radius curves, so the curve problem was "prototypical."

Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Dave Will try and find some drawings of the Centennial and stratch build one in brass, my railroad will have huge curves on level one 24 feet down to 15 feet so should be able to run on this level the other levels are all 14 feet curves to 16 feet curves with a lot of curves may be not the best to run on the higher levels thank you for your help caferacer.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the DD35 was basically a pair of GP35's on a single frame, and the DD40 would be the same, but with a GP40 instead of a 35. I know one guy who built one in HO by kitbashing a couple geeps togethe, so it ought to be possible in large scale as well. At least you wouldn't have to build EVERY part that way


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

DKRickman thanks will look these up,I was looking for some quad drives these just may help me out I am off to the local metal shop to buy the brass and KS brass angles,flat ,and tubing,would like to make a really museum quaility job on this my first kit bash job again many thanks caferacer


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

From the 1966 Car and Locomotive Cyclopedia 

DD-40A was EMD's designation for the standard nose version, a picture showing a unit with GM added on the cab side is included with the stats. These are probably very close to the DD-35B 
Length between pulling faces: 88'-2" 
Wheelbase, 
Truck (each) 17'-1.5" 
Distance between truck centers: 55'-0" 
Weight fully loaded: 520,000lbs 
Horsepower, continuous rating: 6000 
Fuel capacity 5200 gals 

From the 1970 Car and Locomotive Cyclopedia 

DD-40x was EMD's designation for the wide nose version purchased and operated by the UP an in service photo of the 6900 is included with basic stats in the caption. 
Length over couplers: 98'-5" 
Weight fully loaded: 540,000lbs 
Horsepower, continuous rating: 6600 
Fuel capacity: 8280 gals. 

These are big locomotives. in 1:29 the DD-40X would be 41inches long.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I was at work when I answered the first time, so I could not get to my reference books. Sorry, but they do not have scale drawings, or I would try to scan them for you.

The Centennials were class 6900 on the Union Pacific. They did have four axle rigid trucks, but as mentioned above - you may be able to combine two, two axle trucks inside a fabricated side frame to simulate the four axle truck. Extending the width of this dummy side frame would allow some "wiggle room" for the two, two axle trucks. Perhaps only two or three millimeters on either side of the side frame would allow the trucks to flex a bit without spoiling the overall apearance of the model.

Modern Locomotives and The Second Diesel Spotters Guide both note that these locomotives had 6600 combined horsepower from their two prime movers. The locomotives were 98 feet 5 inches over the anti-climbers. The couplers may have brought the total length to 99 feet, as they extended out from under the anti-climbers a few inches. The control systems used on these locomotives were a test bed for the controls used for the Dash 2 series by EMD. One book stated they weighed in at 247.5 tons (US). While they were certainly magnificant machines, their long wheelbase proved their undoing - it severely limited their route availability. UP finally decided that coupling standard models together to get the required horsepower was more econimically sound than having super locomotives with limited route availability.

Best wishes for your kitbash,

David Meashey


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Have the brass and tubing and fittings now in the shed, in 1/29 their are 1035 mm long pfdx was right 41 inches long just have to find some really good drawings my milling machine will get a good work out on this project may have a fair bit of research ahead of me. 
Will have to work of the drawings to get the truck movement setup right as you said get the wriggle right my previous life I use to build model ships for companys and museums so the finish should make even the best rivet counter smile looking forward to this my first kitbash project and sharing the build with others going with a machined chassie in alloy and brass top sides we are coming over so will try to find one of these monsters for research data caferacer


----------

